# Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch



## Micky Finn (19. Februar 2005)

auf DSF läuft gerade ein Bericht übers Blauhai fischen....... 

Greez

Andreas


----------



## krauthi (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

geile sache   

könnte  mal öffters gezeigt werden

gruß krauthi


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Ja gucke ich auch gerade! Wirklich eine spannende Sache!


----------



## Zopenhunter (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

finds ganz schön krass. Folgende Frage stelle ich mir gerade:
Was wird wohl ein "Nichtangler" denken, der sowas im TV sieht?


----------



## Big Fins (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

haha, der Herr in Blau mit dem Braid Brutbuster sollte mal ne Diätmilchschnitte einschmeißen :q :q :q .


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> finds ganz schön krass. Folgende Frage stelle ich mir gerade:
> Was wird wohl ein "Nichtangler" denken, der sowas im TV sieht?


 
das fragen wir uns auch gerade hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=645079#post645079


----------



## Big Fins (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Wollte Toni nicht irgendwas anderes machen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte Toni nicht irgendwas anderes machen?


 
ja ... habe inzwischen abgeschaltet, kannst mich aber auch direkt ansprechen #h


----------



## Big Fins (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

#h ja Danke, werds mir überlegen, tschüssie #h


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Ich werde hier keine Anfeindungen dulden. Also, wer diese Form der Angelei nicht mag, der schaltet ab. Eine unsachliche Grundsatzdebatte über Sinn und Unsinn von Catch&Release werde ich aber an dieser Stelle nicht akzeptieren, sonst können wir den Big Game Bereich gleich schließen. Sachlich Beiträge sind selbstredend jederzeit willkommen.
Also bitte, bleibt sachlich! Danke!


----------



## Ralle76 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*



> finds ganz schön krass. Folgende Frage stelle ich mir gerade:



Kann ich dir beantworten:
Glotze lief gerade zwei Minuten, als meine Freundin reinkam.
Kopfschütteln hochdrei. "So gehst Du mit deinen Fischen aber nicht um, oder?! Das ist ja richtig ätzend!"
Muss ihr da schon recht geben. Solche Bilder tun dem Big Game nicht gut.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

@ Sailfisch

genau das habe ich gemacht: abgeschaltet#h


----------



## Big Fins (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Ja so ist das, die Leichtgläubigkeit und Unwissenheit. 
Da redet ein halbgebildeter Moderator im TV irgendwas daher und schon glauben einige diese persönliche Meinung sei representativ oder fachlich Kommpetent.
Zum Glück wissen es die richtigen Leut besser.
Ach ja, bis auf den Moderator der Sendung ist der Film Spitze.


----------



## Karstein (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Schade nur, dass sie die Haie nicht vermessen und getagt haben, die Meeresbiologen wären dankbar gewesen bei einem Stichprobenumfang von über 800 markierten Blue Sharks. So viel Zeit sollte auch bei einer Competition sein, was meint ihr?

Ansonsten war´s eine recht saubere Kameraführung - wir haben´s mal aufgenommen für´s Angelvideo-Archiv.


----------



## Fischli_ (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Habs auch gesehen, echt krass was die Haie an power haben. Glaube in meinen nächsten Ägyptenurlaub werde ich wohl auch so eine Angeltour machen.

Muss schon ein geiles Feeling sein son Hai zu drillen!

gruß fischli


----------



## bastelberg (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Moin, Moin,
geile Sache war das. Die waren absolut ein paar Nummern grösser als den ich letztes Jahr in Florida gefangen hab. 2 sind mir davor abgerissen. Glaube Bullsharks waren das. Ist es ein geiles gefühl so ein Fisch an der Angel zu haben. Vor allem, wenn er sich der Bordwand des Bootes nähert.Dann bekommt man 'ne Gänsehaut. Wir haben die Haie auch wieder schwimmen gelassen. Mein Kumpel Pat meint, dass, wenn der Hai auf dem Boot ist, gefährlich ist. Die schnappen auch noch nach Stunden nach allem was in der Nähe ist. Tot kriegt man die nur schwer, ausser mit erschiessen, erdolchen, u.s.w.


----------



## Tyron (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Moin Leude
Konnte es leider nicht gucken. Wann kommt denn sowas das nächste Mal, will mir sowas auch unbedingt mal anschauen!

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Forellenudo (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Hab auch sofort ausgeschaltet,für mich ist das nichts.


----------



## angeltreff (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

nee klar Udo, die haben ja was gefangen.


----------



## mr.baracuda (29. April 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Habe die Sendung mit Interesse verfolgt, war aber über den Moderator und seiner Unkompetenz so sauer, daß ich sofort eine Mail an den DSF geschickt habe, wo ich denen erklärt habe, daß solch unter aller Würde sei.
Ich finde es gut, wenn die Haie released werden, da die Bestände immer mehr zurück gehen.

Gute Fänge

Dieter


----------



## fishingaxel (29. April 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Wann läuft denn das auf DSF kommt das öfter oder nur manchmal???


----------



## Sailfisch (29. April 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Bis dato läuft das nur sporadisch ab. Die Sendung mit den Haien wurde jetzt anscheinend mehrfach wiederholt. Möglicherweise kommt es bei entsprechenden Quoten ja zu mehr Fischereibeiträgen.
Es wäre allerdings wünschenswert, wenn die Qualität sich verbessert. Dieser Beitrag war nur ohne Ton zu ertragen.


----------



## Chris7 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Big Game auf DSF - Jetzt - einschalten marsch marsch*

Ich habe einen Teil des Berichts letzte Woche auf DSF gesehen. Er wird also definitiv wiederholt.


----------

